# Software > Linux >  www.ubuntu.awmn η γωνιά του ubuntu στο AWMN

## NetTraptor

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε.... η γωνιά του ubuntu στο awmn.

Θα περιλαμβάνει guides, forum, repositories, links και άλλα...

Ευχαριστούμε τον alesondro, Ifaisto, slapper για το contentent και τα repository.

Ακούμε προτάσεις για guides, υλικό και extras.

όποιος έχει όρεξη να μαζέψει διάσπαρτη χρήσιμη πληροφορία για το ubuntu και να την καταχωρήσει μην διστάσει να κάνει μια εγγραφή και να των κάνω promote σε site admin.

http://www.ubuntu.awmn

njoy  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

άντε να την εγκαινιάσω τη γωνιά 
1 board supermicro με 2 cpu ιντελ 1000 kernel 2.6.17-10 ποτέ δεν κατάφερα ως τώρα να δω και τις 2 cpu να δουλεύουν τι 686 έχω περάσει τι φόρουμ έχω διαβάσει τίποτα anyway ακόμα το ψάχνω  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> άντε να την εγκαινιάσω τη γωνιά 
> 1 board supermicro με 2 cpu ιντελ 1000 kernel 2.6.17-10 ποτέ δεν κατάφερα ως τώρα να δω και τις 2 cpu να δουλεύουν τι 686 έχω περάσει τι φόρουμ έχω διαβάσει τίποτα anyway ακόμα το ψάχνω


Νομιζω θελει το SMP κερνελ.  ::

----------


## Nefalim

και γαμω μπραβο παιδες  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν υπαρχει για τον δικο μου τον κερνελ smp στα φορουμ λεει για 686 κλπ τα χω κανει ολα αλλα αμ δε

----------


## pantdimi

πολλυ καλο!!!θα μπουν tutorials??

----------


## alasondro

ψάχνουμε άτομα να βάλουν είσαι μέσα;;;  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ωραία δουλειά !!!

----------


## thalexan

> Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε.... η γωνιά του ubuntu στο awmn.
> 
> Θα περιλαμβάνει guides, forum, repositories, links και άλλα...
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε τον alesondro, Ifaisto, slapper για το contentent και τα repository.
> 
> Ακούμε προτάσεις για guides, υλικό και extras.
> 
> όποιος έχει όρεξη να μαζέψει διάσπαρτη χρήσιμη πληροφορία για το ubuntu και να την καταχωρήσει μην διστάσει να κάνει μια εγγραφή και να των κάνω promote σε site admin.
> ...


Σίγουρα στην καλύτερη στιγμή, μιας και το έψαχνα το τελευταίο 24ωρο!

----------


## VFXCode

> www.ubuntu.awmn


Αν σου πω οτι δυο μερες πριν το βαλεις εδω το ειχα βρει  :: .
στην τυχη λεω αφου υπαρχει το debian.awmn το ubuntu.awmn θα λειπει???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

> ψάχνουμε άτομα να βάλουν είσαι μέσα;;;


να τα διαβασω θελω...  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

nice! forums σοπωσδηποτε για να μαζεψουμε σιγα σιγα ερωτησεις

----------


## alasondro

> nice! forums σοπωσδηποτε για να μαζεψουμε σιγα σιγα ερωτησεις


θα πρότεινα και κάτι σε φάση wiki
θα δω αν ο λογαριασμός που μου έχει φτιάξει ο netttraptor
μου δίνει αυτή την δυνατότητα ...

----------


## jonromero

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι παρόμοια προσπάθεια για να είναι όλα μαζεμένα είχε γίνει εδώ :

http://linux.awmn/doku.php

αλλά χωρίς κόσμο τι να το κάνεις  :: 

EDIT: 
ερώτηση, γιατί στα repositories μου λέει 111 connection refused? (πριν λίγο καιρό έπαιζε κανονικά)

----------


## alasondro

> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι παρόμοια προσπάθεια για να είναι όλα μαζεμένα είχε γίνει εδώ :
> 
> http://linux.awmn/doku.php
> 
> αλλά χωρίς κόσμο τι να το κάνεις 
> 
> EDIT: 
> ερώτηση, γιατί στα repositories μου λέει 111 connection refused? (πριν λίγο καιρό έπαιζε κανονικά)


το madlinux.koko.awmn έχει πιάσει περισσότερο και έχει αρκετες πληροφορίες 
πέρα από madwifi πλέον

ποιό repository σου έβγαζε connection refused?

----------


## SoT

Μηπως το ματιασαμε ...επεσε το site ?

----------


## jonromero

στην koki είναι και το linux.awmn.
βασικά όλα ! (alasondro, ubuntu.awmn και ένα άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα).
Σε εσάς παίζουν οκ (μήπως έχω κάνει εγώ καμία μλκ)?

----------


## alasondro

ε άμα έχεις πρόβλημα με όλα μάλλον δική σου είναι η πατάτα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

To site είναι on-line εδώ και μέρες.... 
Για κάντε ένα check στα DNS σας...  ::

----------


## jonromero

alasondro: Δεν είχα αλλάξει κάτι, απλά σταμάτησαν να απαντούν όλα (εδώ και μία ώρα παίζουν όμως, so όλα μέλι-γάλα!)

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μπραβο για το ασυρματο ubuntaki  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Φτιάχτηκε άλλο ένα ubuntu repository για intel.
Η ανανέωση γίνεται από το NTUA και ανά 6 ώρες καθημερινά.

Εάν θέλετε βάλτε το και στο http://www.ubuntu.awmn

#Breezy
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ breezy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ breezy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ breezy-updates universe multiverse main restricted

#Dapper
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ dapper-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ dapper-updates universe multiverse main restricted

#Edgy
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted


*Ερώτηση:*
Για να κατεβάσει το apt-mirror και τα πακέτα για x64 τι πρέπει να προσθέσω στο mirror.list;

----------


## Ifaistos

#Ubuntu
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ dapper-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ dapper-updates universe multiverse main restricted



deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted


deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse main restricted

----------


## sokratisg

Ευχαριστό Στέλιο.  :: 

Θα γράψω εδώ μόλις είναι έτοιμο και το x64 repository.

----------


## NetTraptor

To http://www.ubuntu.awmn έγινε update με το νεο repository  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Στο http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ προστέθηκαν τα εξής:* 

Για x86:
#Feisty
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ feisty-updates universe multiverse main restricted

Για x64:
#Breezy
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ breezy universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ breezy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ breezy-updates universe multiverse main restricted
#Dapper
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ dapper-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ dapper-updates universe multiverse main restricted
#Edgy
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted
#Feisty
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ feisty-updates universe multiverse main restricted

Παρακαλώ να γίνει ενημέρωση και στο http://www.ubuntu.awmn  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Done ...  ::  

Προστέθηκε και ένα σύντομο Guide για το Webmin  :: 

http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/3

----------


## dsfak

> Πλέον το ubuntu repository του Alasondro μετακόμισε στον δικό μου server. 
> Αφού εγινε η απαραίτητη μετακόμιση των αρχείων είναι πλέον έτοιμο και σεταρισμένο να εξυπηρετήσει τους απανταχού Ubuntάκηδες !!! 
> 
> Παραθέτω το sources.list τροποποιημένο για τον δικό μου server :
> 
> 
> Κώδικας: Επιλογή όλων
> deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
> ...


Το υπενθυμίζω και σε αυτήν την ενότητα ότι όποιος βρίσκεται στα νότια προάστεια πλέον μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον παραπάνω σέρβουρα ο οποίος γίνεται up to date καθημερινώς !

----------


## NetTraptor

List updated... 
http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/1

Τελείως καθυστερημένα αλλά...
Gutsy Upgrade Gide!
http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/17

----------


## dsfak

> Πλέον το ubuntu repository του Alasondro μετακόμισε στον δικό μου server. 
> Αφού εγινε η απαραίτητη μετακόμιση των αρχείων είναι πλέον έτοιμο και σεταρισμένο να εξυπηρετήσει τους απανταχού Ubuntάκηδες !!! 
> 
> Παραθέτω το sources.list τροποποιημένο για τον δικό μου server :
> 
> 
> Κώδικας: Επιλογή όλων
> deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
> ...


Επειδή δεν είχα χρόνο να τα γράψω αναλυτικά σας παραθέτω όλα τα πακέτα που μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από το repository:



```
#Feisty 
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ feisty-updates universe multiverse main restricted

#Edgy
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted

#Gutsy
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ gutsy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ gutsy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.dsfak.awmn/ gutsy-updates universe multiverse main restricted
```

----------


## fengi1

Απο σημερα και εγω θαμωνας εδω  ::  
Τρεχει στον 2ο Pc Ubuntu 7.1 
Το σκαλιζω και μπαινω στα ενδοτερα .
Καιρος ηταν.  ::

----------


## Wolf

Εχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από τότε που είδα ανανέωση στα repositories του ubuntu.awmn και μιας και είμαι φανατικός χρήστης του kubuntu από πέρσι θα ήθελα να εκφράσω την λύπη μου που δεν βλέπω ακόμα repositories για το Hardy 8.04 που χρησιμοποιώ μόνιμα και καθημερινά μιας και σπίτι δεν έχω ακόμα direct internet οπότε οι ταχύτητες μου και οι δυνατότητές μου είναι πολύ περιορισμένες από τους free web proxies του awmn...

----------


## NetTraptor

φανταζομαι αυτοι που εχουν τα repo εχουν κατεβασει και Hardy... Ας μπουν στην σελιδα http://www.ubuntu.awmn να κάνουν update τα repo τους. Για ότι βοήθεια χρειαστεί ... σφυριξτε

----------


## badge

Η σελίδα με τα repos ανανεώθηκε. Μπήκαν όλες οι εισαγωγές για hardy για όσους βαριούνται και είναι του copy-paste. Επίσης προστέθηκε το ολόφρεσκο Ubuntu repo του Netsailor, το οποίο μάλιστα παρέχει και υπηρεσίες για τα Mythbuntu και Medibuntu.

Enjoy you all  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να σαι καλά....  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Η ανανέωση γίνεται από το NTUA και ανά 6 ώρες καθημερινά.


Πού έχει repos το NTUA?

----------


## NetTraptor

ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu/

----------


## Danimoth

Thx. :]

----------


## CyberAngel

Έγινε το update για τα repositories  ::  
Κάντε και ένα update όποτε μπορέσετε στην main σελίδα να αναφέρει κάτι για το hardy και όχι το development του gutsy  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοίτα να δεις ποσό απλό είναι. Κάνεις εγγραφή, σε κάνουμε αρθρογράφο και βάζεις και εσύ ένα χεράκι... Πες μου όταν είσαι έτυμος!  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Κοίτα να δεις ποσό απλό είναι. Κάνεις εγγραφή, σε κάνουμε αρθρογράφο και βάζεις και εσύ ένα χεράκι... Πες μου όταν είσαι έτυμος!


Αν με κάνετε αρθρογράφο θα αρχίσω να προωθώ το kubuntu  :: 
Είμαι ήδη member για 1 year και 17 weeks όπως μου λέει οπότε έτοιμος είμαι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

DONe...  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Υπαρχει/θα υπαρξει καποιο repository για το 8.10?

----------


## slapper

> Υπαρχει/θα υπαρξει καποιο repository για το 8.10?


υπομονή μια δυο μέρες και θα είναι έτοιμο!!θα ποστάρω οταν είναι κομπλε!!  ::   ::

----------


## Olympic

Βοήθεια για άσχετους θα βρώ εκεί ?

----------


## yorgos

> Βοήθεια για άσχετους θα βρώ εκεί ?



Υπάρχει και αυτό http://ubuntu.opengr.net/  ::  ιντερνετικά

----------


## netsailor

> Υπαρχει/θα υπαρξει καποιο repository για το 8.10?


Δοκίμασε να βάλεις αυτά στο /etc/apt/sources.list



```
deb http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ intrepid universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ intrepid-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ intrepid-updates universe multiverse main restricted

deb-src http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ intrepid universe multiverse main restricted
deb-src http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ intrepid-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-src http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ intrepid-updates universe multiverse main restricted
```

Επίσης υπάρχει και το 



```
deb http://medibuntu.netsailor.awmn intrepid free non-free
```

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/1

Updated

----------


## θανάσης

Ευχαριστώ  ::   ::  μόλις έγινε update στο ubuntu

----------


## slapper

και από εμένα έτοιμο το rep!!
ενημερώθηκε και το ubtunu.awmn!! πλέον το rep φιλοξενεί hardy και intrepid για i386 - amd64 !!!
επίσης λειτουργούν και τα :

http://canonical.slapper.awmn
http://medibuntu.slapper.awmn

καλοφάγοτα !!  ::   :: 



```
Intel

deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid-updates universe multiverse main restricted

Amd 64

deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid-updates universe multiverse main restricted
```

----------


## slapper

όποιο παιδάκι βιάζεται και έχει πρεμούρες να βάλει το ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) που θα βγει τον Απρίλιο 
υπάρχει ήδη στο rep του κόμβου !!!  ::   ::  
ακόμα είναι στην alpha 2 περισσότερα εδώ

καλά σκαλίσματα!!!

http://canonical.slapper.awmn/
http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/

----------


## netsailor

Από σήμερα το ubuntu repository μου άλλαξε διεύθυνση από ubuntu.netsailor.awmn σε ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ubuntu οπότε παρακαλώ όποιος το χρησιμοποιεί να κάνει την αλλαγή στο /etc/apt/sources.list.

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και το karmic.

----------


## vmanolis

> ```
> Intel
> 
> deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid-security universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ intrepid-updates universe multiverse main restricted
> 
> Amd 64
> 
> ...





> Από σήμερα το ubuntu repository μου άλλαξε διεύθυνση από ubuntu.netsailor.awmn σε ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ubuntu οπότε παρακαλώ όποιος το χρησιμοποιεί να κάνει την αλλαγή στο /etc/apt/sources.list.
> 
> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και το karmic.


Τελικά, ποια είναι τα repositories που παίζουν για την 9.04 ;  ::  

Με βάση τα πιο πάνω, έβαλα τα παρακάτω αλλά δεν βλέπω να παίζουν. Προφανώς δεν τα έγγραψα σωστά.  ::  



> deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ jaunty universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ jaunty-security universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ jaunty-updates universe multiverse main restricted
> 
> deb http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ubuntu jaunty universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ubuntu jaunty-security universe multiverse main restricted
> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main universe
> deb http://ubuntu.netsailor.awmn/ubuntu jaunty-updates universe multiverse main restricted

----------


## slapper

αυριο μεθαύριο θα είναι έτοιμo το karmic στο http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn
θα ενημερώσω απο εδώ!! interpid & jaunty παίζουν κανονικά



```
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ karmic universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ karmic-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ karmic-updates universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ karmic-backports universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ karmic-proposed universe multiverse main restricted
```

ή



```
deb ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn/mirrors/ubuntu/ karmic universe multiverse main restricted
deb ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn/mirrors/ubuntu/ karmic-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn/mirrors/ubuntu/ karmic-updates universe multiverse main restricted
deb ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn/mirrors/ubuntu/ karmic-backports universe multiverse main restricted
deb ftp://ftp.slapper.awmn/mirrors/ubuntu/ karmic-proposed universe multiverse main restricted
```

τα backports, proposed δεν τα χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα

αναλόγος βάζεις στο source.list για interpid & jaunty  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

τα 
ubuntu.slapper.awmn 
canonical.slapper.awmn 
medibuntu.slapper.awmn 
έχουν πλέον και το karmic για ι386 και amd64 

enjoy!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ερώτηση : χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το hardy ακόμα ?? επειδή είναι LTS..
επειδή το έβγαλα από το repository...αν χρειάζεται να το επαναφέρω..  ::   ::

----------

